# House Extension design advice



## Firefly (1 Oct 2010)

Hi, 
We'd like to add an extension to our house and also open up some existing rooms. We are aware it will be a big job for us and we are looking to get this started probably in 12-18 months. For now though we'd like to get someone to advice us on :

1. What we are likely to planning for &
2. Various internal layout options

We fully intend on getting an architect onboard for the project itself, but at this stage we'd just like to have a picture in our head as to what our options are and the likely costs. This will give us a chance to settle on what we want before proceeding. (In general we take our time with decisions & mull over them but when we have made up on mind on something we tend to stick with it).
Who would ye recommend that we approach for this service - I'd prefer an architect, but would an architect provide this high-level design service? 
Many thanks,
Firefly.


----------



## RKQ (1 Oct 2010)

Firefly said:


> I'd prefer an architect, but would an architect provide this high-level design service?


 Yes, in the true sense of the word. An Architect is a designer first & foremost. He / She has to become a Jack of all Trades, learn Building Technology & Building Law but design is his first love.

Choose someone by referral, or on their work. Look around your area.
You might see something you like, if so find the Designer & retain him / her.

Redesigning the interior of an existing house and adding a suitable extension can be an interesting project. Calling on all the skills of an experienced designer.


----------



## onq (2 Oct 2010)

Firefly said:


> Hi,
> We'd like to add an extension to our house and also open up some existing rooms. We are aware it will be a big job for us and we are looking to get this started probably in 12-18 months. For now though we'd like to get someone to advice us on :
> 
> 1. What we are likely to planning for &
> ...



Yes, an architect is THE professional for initial, developed and final advice on such matters.

Archtiects are competent to advise on all matters in relation to building and can also advise you when you need to call in specialists.

You cannot get the architect involved soon enough.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should   legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on  the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Firefly (4 Oct 2010)

Would an architect provide such a design service at this stage - without further work being guaranteed? As I mentioned it could be upto 2 years before we begin - would an architect think that we're just going to use his/her ideas and pass onto to a builder for example (which we definately wouldn't do). ? 

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## onq (4 Oct 2010)

As long as you pay them for the consultation, there should be no problem Firefly.
If you are looking for someone to offer you sketch designs for free, there may be a problem.

That having been said, that is exactly what I am doing this week, in the hope of getting a job out of it next year.
That's the way the market is and we have to work to this.

However if this speculative work continues much longer you won't just be seeing junior architects emigrating or re-training, you'll be seeing a lot of grey heads selling up to live out their days on a beach in Bali somewhere.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should    legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on   the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Firefly (4 Oct 2010)

onq said:


> As long as you pay them for the consultation, there should be no problem Firefly.
> If you are looking for someone to offer you sketch designs for free, there may be a problem.
> 
> ONQ.


 
Thanks ONQ, we're very happy to pay for this service.


----------



## Firefly (4 Oct 2010)

Firefly said:


> Thanks ONQ, we're very happy to pay for this service.


 
Another question  - can anyone recommend a good book for home extensions? I can see lots on Amazon, but only a few have recommendations and those that have, only have a few recommendations. I'd like to educate myself in the basics! Thanks, F


----------



## onq (5 Oct 2010)

(chuckle)

That's what this forum is for, asking questions, Firefly.

I don't know what you want from this book - there are a lot of things a home extension can be, but tagging on a badly insulated box shouldn't be one of them.

I cannot really recommend a book for design - I find that even with relatively straightforward things like small extensions, each site, each house and each client has unique requirements that benefit from talking to an architect face to face.

Reading between the lines, you may be feeling a little apprehensive about your first meeting with your architect - don't be, but doing some research is a good idea. Visiting people's houses you like and asking to take a fiew photos, or arranging for your architect to visit by appointment is very important to getting the design off on the right foot.

For these reasons, other than getting your head around some out of date building details, I cannot recommend a book on extensions.

I can direct you to the Construct Ireland website for a general overview of the kind of new work that's out there.

Never understimate the maxim, "less is more".

While the "builders are in" you can do a lot to a property to make better use of the interior space and by so doing, make the entire house more usable and paradoxically perhaps not extend it so much.

I was out last evening talking to a potential client with six of us in a kitchen less than 2.1M wide, a galley kitchen with a small table at the end. Yes, three people were standing, but this place supported a three hour meeting! So what I'm getting at is size isn't everything. 

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should     legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on    the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Shawady (5 Oct 2010)

Firefly said:


> Thanks ONQ, we're very happy to pay for this service.


 
We have recently completed an extension and used an architect. I thought it was worth getting him on board. His designs were better than what we were considering and there were times when he certainly saved us money.

He worked off a set fee but gave us a breakdown in case we wanted to only use him up to a certain stage.
As far as I remember it was €500 for sketch designs, €1250 for the panning drawing and application and €2,250 for tender drawings/contract/site visits and sign-off.


----------



## Staples (5 Oct 2010)

Firefly said:


> I'd prefer an architect, but would an architect provide this high-level design service?
> Many thanks,
> Firefly.


 
They should but don't assume they all will.  In my experience, you need to have fairly strong sense of what you from your extension even before you get an architect to give your vision some form of expression.


----------



## Firefly (6 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all the replied. ONQ, I'm looking for a book or books that will (a) provide me with an A-Z in building terms and what they mean, (b) ask me the questions that I should answer in what we want to get out of our house and (c) provide examples of house extensions where the existing layouts have also changed. Thanks again!


----------



## RKQ (7 Oct 2010)

I'm not aware of a book that will cover all your requirements. There are many book available on these subjects - yet I can't think of a book of extensions.

For design ideas, inspiration have a look at design mags & design web sites. Most famous Architects have designed a house at some stage in there career. 
http://www.archdaily.com/80508/house-r-bevk-perovic-arhitekti/

http://www.openbuildings.com/buildings/ogaki-house-profile-3189.html

[broken link removed]

Look at UK Architects as they have a similar housing stock - Georgian, Victorian, Edwardian and especially in early 20th century suburbs. Might help with ideas for extensions or total internal re-design.


----------



## Firefly (7 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that RKQ!


----------

